# California Lilac, Ceanothus



## mleech (Jun 10, 2011)

I am writing a book in Australia about planting for pollen and nectar and trying to found out about different bee forage.

Just wondering if anyone has had a unifloral honey from Ceanothus and could describe it and its pollen. Its widely planted here in Tasmania and other parts of Australia and the bees love it. Thanks


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

There are 5 species of ceanothus native to this area. The bees work them freely, but I don't consider them an important nectar source. The pollen comes at a time that the bees need it, and any nectar is used for brood rearing or mixed with other brush species that bloom at the same time.
Occasionally some honey is produced with the strong floral scent of the white snowbrush
http://www.cwnp.org/photopgs/cdoc/cevelutinus.html


----------



## mleech (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, its often difficult trying to extrapolate something that is very attractive in a garden setting. I suppose we can say that they are attractive to bees and may produce a surplus. I'll let you know if I get any new info.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I should have added that I keep bees commercially and the bees have access to thousands of acres of wild land , a large part of which is covered in ceanothus.

I have heard that surplus is produced in other areas from the wild lilac. Maybe its too hot and dry here( heck I know its too hot and dry!)


----------

